# The best scrambled eggs!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife stumbled upon this video and made the eggs from it. The only thing she changed was adding a bit of coffee cream at the end since we dont have Crème fraîche


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I want to try this


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

would be wasted on me..... must............have.....ketchup....................


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> would be wasted on me..... must............have.....ketchup....................


agree... lots of ketchup


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

*shudder* ketchup is an abomination


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> *shudder* ketchup is an abomination


ketchup is what hid all the yucky tasting things when i was a kid. 
it still does............like eggs.............lol

but if i liked eggs........... this would be a cool recipe


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I like my red sugar paste on eggs otherwise they are bland to me


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

IMHO, The eggs look a little wet for my liking.

To each his own..... Definitely WITHOUT ketchup! LOL

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you skip the cream part at the end and just let it sit, it will cook more and keep most of the creamy texture


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Eggs good...want to try this, thanks for sharing!

Ketchup goes great on the scrambled eggs you get at a 2.99 breakfast with soggy toast and lukewarm hashbrowns, or when I'm trying to get my 5 year old to eat eggs :bigsmile:
BUT...if the eggs are cooked right - ketchup is a no no!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

If there was no Ketchup, I would have jumped off Port Mann by now......


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

So different from the way I make it - gotta try it!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I love soya sauce on my scrambled eggs mm so yummy!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

fraggalrock said:


> I love soya sauce on my scrambled eggs mm so yummy!


+1 for the soya sauce on eggs


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

hot sauce!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

pssht. fraggalrock and arcteryx are forum novices. what do THEY know about scrambled eggs.... :lol:


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Love eggs but yes these are a bit "wet" for me too. I like my eggs cooked please. In any case, this is very similar to how I make my scrambled eggs. The only difference is I dont add creme fresh and I cook mine a bit more. I also sautee finely chopped onions in the butter until very soft before adding the eggs. I also put in other sauteed veggies too depending on how Im feeling that day.


----------

